# Kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.14

## GreenDragon

Приветствую!

Подскажите где в ядре включается сборка вот этих модудей:

```

scsi_mod.o 

sd_mod.o
```

Нужны для USB и никак не могу найти   :Sad: 

Спасибо.

----------

## Sasha2

Device Drivers --> SCSI device support

----------

## GreenDragon

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> Device Drivers --> SCSI device support

 

Это понятно  :Smile: 

Вот только флэшку так и не видим  :Sad: 

Ладно поставим вопрос по другому:

порекомендуйте материал для прочтения о настройке USB  в GenToo с ядром 2.6

----------

## ArNiS

Включены ли в ядре поддержки OHCI/UHCI/EHCI? А что возвращает #dmesg? Если установлен пакет usb-utils, то что возвращает #lsusb? И какая команда используется для монтирования? Я лично пользуюсь #mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/flash . Иногда, после нескольких монтирований разных устройств, приходится использовать команду #mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/flash

----------

## Sasha2

И еще посмотри вот это

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/usb-guide.xml

----------

## GreenDragon

По-порядку:

 *ArNiS wrote:*   

> Включены ли в ядре поддержки OHCI/UHCI/EHCI?

 

```

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

```

 *ArNiS wrote:*   

>  А что возвращает #dmesg? 

 

А ничено не возвращает ибо не видит ядро  USB, при все при том, что ядро с livecd от 2004.1 прекрасно видит флешку и ее можно смонтировать как /dev/sda1

 *ArNiS wrote:*   

> Если установлен пакет usb-utils, то что возвращает #lsusb? 

 

нет, пока не установлен, но вот вывод другой команды:

```

# lspci -v | grep USB

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK8S USB Controller (rev a1) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK8S USB Controller (rev a1) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
```

Понятно, что это USB2

 *ArNiS wrote:*   

> И какая команда используется для монтирования? Я лично пользуюсь #mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/flash . Иногда, после нескольких монтирований разных устройств, приходится использовать команду #mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/flash

 

На это я уже ответил  :Smile: 

Сейчас попробую пересобрать ядро, по статье, указанной ниже.

Надеюсь поможет.

----------

## GreenDragon

Итак, фокус не удался.  :Sad: 

Как не видили мы флешку так и не видим  :Sad: 

Вот все, что удалось найти в dmesg:

```

# dmesg |grep usb

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usbmon: debugfs is not available

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

drivers/usb/net/rtl8150.c: rtl8150 based usb-ethernet driver v0.6.2 (2004/08/27)

usbcore: registered new driver rtl8150

usbcore: registered new driver usbserial

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core v2.0

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for PL-2303

usbcore: registered new driver pl2303

drivers/usb/serial/pl2303.c: Prolific PL2303 USB to serial adaptor driver v0.12

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

А вот вывод lsusb:

```
# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0ea0:2168 Ours Technology, Inc. Transcend JetFlash 2.0 / Astone USB Drive

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

Могу показать еще .config, но он большой, стоит ли постить не знаю

----------

## GreenDragon

Все решил вопрос. 

Почему-то снимался выбор скази устройств при записи конфига из menuconfig.

Поправил соответствующие опции в файле руками - все заработало.

Всем большое спасибо!

----------

## ArNiS

Это интересно, почему это он снимался? Не попасть бы в такую же ерунду... В чем причина, не ясно?

----------

## GreenDragon

 *ArNiS wrote:*   

> Это интересно, почему это он снимался? Не попасть бы в такую же ерунду... В чем причина, не ясно?

 

Тяжело пока сказать, вот буду экспериментировать, возможно удастся понять почему это произошло

----------

## ArNiS

Скорее всего что-то где-то недоглядел. Я как-то раз после обноаления дерева portage получил некоторые файлы в ebuildах с расширениями .patc вместо .patch . Очень долго потом думал, почему не хотят ставиться отдельные пакеты. Так ничего и не понял. Просто переименовал в итоге все .patc в .patch  :Smile: 

----------

## Sasha2

Ну переименовал, а самое главное не сказал, результат то какой?

----------

## ArNiS

Результат - все работает! А, вообще, это я просто к слову  :Smile:  Так и не выяснил из-за чего это могло быть...

----------

## GreenDragon

 *ArNiS wrote:*   

> Результат - все работает! А, вообще, это я просто к слову  Так и не выяснил из-за чего это могло быть...

 

Скорее всего это кто-то из разработчиков не доглядел, кстати, если не сложно назови хотябы один ebuild, интересно посмотреть у себя, благо есть несколько серверов с gentoo и с разными портеджами.

----------

## ArNiS

Это был media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.99.0-r1 но в последних снапшотах я этого уже не встречал.

----------

